# Stocking salt



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

Treating salt and stock piling


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

here we go


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

what is that mixing system you have there, can we get some better pictures?


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

I will have to get some more pics next week its a belt loader that we made a spray system for it. It will treat about 150 tons of salt in 20 min


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Dawdy Services;1833810 said:


> I will have to get some more pics next week its a belt loader that we made a spray system for it. It will treat about 150 tons of salt in 20 min


I would love that kind of production


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

*Looks great!*

Nice set up for sure! What brand is that belt loader? We stacked all of ours (very similar bin to yours) with our loader, would love a belt stacker...

Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice looking set up.


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

That belt loader is Adams brand, we added the stainless steal to the top of the hopper so we can dump 3 yards of salt at a time on the belt. We made the black hood on the end of it to hold the spray tips we made


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

One of the nice things about this system is we can take it where ever we need to treat salt this is at one of our customer's sites when we are done Monday their will be 550 tons treated and stacked their


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

awesome set up!


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is 400 tons we did last week at our shop


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That is super nice!!
It'd be cool to see a video of that in action.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

you must be why there is a shortage already!!! just kidding


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you should go in to the portable salt treating machine building business, in your spare time. I'd take a unit or two.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

http://www.adamsfertequip.com/products/handling/lime-belt?id=84 I could use one.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

I've added on to this twice and have about $5k into it.
I can get a little over 200 tons in it and use it for mulch and topsoil in the summer. South wind blows a little in it but with prevail nw winds it's really not a problem.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Drano0127 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice looking setup.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very nice!

What are you treating the salt with? 

And I hate to be one of "those" guys, but can you ball park what the conveyor setup cost you?


----------



## Dawdy Services (Apr 4, 2009)

MARK SUPPLY;1835676 said:


> I think you should go in to the portable salt treating machine building business, in your spare time. I'd take a unit or two.


we can build it


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dawdy Services;1839416 said:


> we can build it


OK say a guy wanted one...ABOUT how much would that guy have to think about spending?


----------



## K.C.N.Solutions (Oct 27, 2013)

Above 30k and of course depends on options!


----------



## SaratogaSnowPro (Jan 15, 2011)

How is the unit from Adams working for those who own it?


----------



## navyman (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like an airport in the background....


----------



## K.C.N.Solutions (Oct 27, 2013)

It's doing well so far! We have had to make some minor adjustment to better our operation. We have almost finish our new blending facility and will post some pics once we get it rolling! It not an airport but a car plant.


----------



## SaratogaSnowPro (Jan 15, 2011)

Any videos yet? How many ton per hour are you treating and at what rate of liquid per ton?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Subscribed for videos.


----------

